# History Test-



## Woodlvr (Mar 11, 2011)

_Don't look at the answers until you take the test!!!! _ 
_ _ 
_History Exam... _ 
_ _ 
_Everyone over 40 should have a pretty easy time with this exam. If you are under 40 you can claim a handicap._ 
_ _ 
_This is a History Exam for those who don't mind seeing how much they really remember about what went on in their life._ 
_ _​ _Get paper & pencil & number from 1 to 20. Write the letter of each answer & score at the end._ 
_ _ 
_Then before you pass this test on, put your score in the subject line. Send to friends so everyone can HAVE FUN!!!! _ 
_ _​ _1. In the 1940's and '50's, where were automobile headlight dimmer switches located?_ 
_    A. On the floor shift knob.
    B. On the floor board, to the left of the clutch.
    C. Next to the horn._ 
_ _ 
_2. The bottle top of a Royal Crown Cola bottle had holes in it. For what was it used?
    A. Capture lightning bugs..
    B. To sprinkle clothes before ironing.
    C. Large salt shaker._ 
_ _ 
_3. Why was having milk delivered a problem in northern winters?
    A. Cows got cold and wouldn't produce milk.
    B. Ice on highways forced delivery by dog sled.
    C. Milkmen left deliveries outside of front doors and milk would     _ 
_        freeze, expanding and pushing up the cardboard bottle top. _ 
_ _ 
_4. What was the popular chewing gum named for a game of chance?
    A. Blackjack
    B. Gin
    C. Craps_ 
_ _ 
_5. What method did women use to look as if they were wearing stockings when none were available due to rationing during WW II?
    A. Suntan
    B. Leg painting
    C. Wearing slacks_ 
_ _ 
_6. What postwar car turned automotive design on its ear when you couldn't tell whether it was coming or going?
    A. Studebaker
    B. Nash Metro
    C. Tucker _ 
_ _ 
_7. Which was a popular candy when you were a kid?
    A. Strips of dried peanut butter.
    B. Chocolate licorice bars.
    C. Wax coke-shaped bottles with colored sugar water inside._ 
_ _ 
_8. How was Butch wax used?
    A. To stiffen a flat-top haircut so it stood up.
    B. To make floors shiny and prevent scuffing.
    C. On the wheels of roller skates to prevent rust._ 
_ _ 
_9. Before inline skates, how did you keep your roller skates attached to your shoes?
    A. With clamps, tightened by a skate key.
    B. Woven straps that crossed the foot.
    C. Long pieces of twine._ 
_ _ 
_10. As a kid, what was considered the best way to reach a decision?
    A. Consider all the facts.
    B. Ask Mom.
    C. Eeny-meeny-miney-MO._ 
_ _ 
_11. What was the most dreaded disease in the 1940's and 1950's?
    A. Smallpox
    B. AIDS
    C. Polio_ 
_ _ 
_12. 'I'll be down to get you in a ________, Honey'
    A. SUV
    B. Taxi
    C. Streetcar_ 
_ _ 
_13. What was the name of Caroline Kennedy's pony?
    A. Old Blue
    B. Paint
    C. Macaroni_ 
_ _ 
_14. What was a Duck-and-Cover Drill?
    A. Part of the game of hide and seek.
    B. What you did when your Mom called you in to do chores.
    C. Hiding under your desk, and covering your head with your arms in an_ 
_        A-bomb drill._ 
_ _ 
_15. What was the name of the Indian Princess on the Howdy Doody show?
    A. Princess Summerfallwinterspring
    B. Princess Sacajawea
    C. Princess Moonshadow_ 
_ _ 
_16. What did all the really savvy students do when mimeographed tests were handed out in school?
    A. Immediately sniffed the purple ink, as this was believed to get you high.
    B. Made paper airplanes to see who could sail theirs out the window. 
    C. Wrote another pupil's name on the top, to avoid their failure._ 
_ _ 
_17. Why did your Mom shop in stores that gave Green Stamps with         purchases?
    A. To keep you out of mischief by licking the backs, which tasted like _ 
_        Bubble gum.
    B. They could be put in special books and redeemed for various household _ 
_        items.
    C. They were given to the kids to be used as stick-on tattoos._ 
_ _ 
_18. Praise the Lord, & pass the _________?
    A. Meatballs
    B. Dames
    C. Ammunition_ 
_ _ 
_19. What was the name of the singing group that made the song 'Cabdriver' a hit?
    A. The Ink Spots
    B. The Supremes
    C. The Esquires_ 
_ _ 
_20. Who left his heart in San Francisco ?
    A. Tony Bennett
    B. Xavier Cugat
    C. George Gershwin_ 
_ _​ _ANSWERS___ 
_ _ 
_1. (b) On the floor, to the left of the clutch. Hand controls, popular in Europe , took till the late '60's to catch on._ 
_ _ 
_2. (b) To sprinkle clothes before ironing. Who had a steam iron?_ 
_ _ 
_3. (c) Cold weather caused  the milk to freeze and expand, popping the bottle top._ 
_ _ 
_4. (a) Blackjack Gum._ 
_ _ 
_5. (b) Special makeup was applied, followed by drawing a seam down the back of the leg with eyebrow pencil._ 
_ _ 
_6. (a) 1946 Studebaker._ 
_ _ 
_7. (c) Wax coke bottles containing super-sweet colored water. _ 
_ _ 
_8. (a) Wax for your flat top (butch) haircut. _ 
_ _ 
_9. (a) With clamps , tightened by a skate key,which you wore on a shoestring around your neck._ 
_ _ 
_10. (c) Eeny-meeny-miney-mo._ 
_ _ 
_11.  (c) Polio. In beginning of August, swimming pools were closed, movies  and other public gathering places were closed to try to prevent spread  of the disease._ 
_ _ 
_12. (b) Taxi, Better be ready by half-past eight!_ 
_ _ 
_13. (c) Macaroni._ 
_ _ 
_14. (c) Hiding under your desk, and covering your head with your arms in an A-bomb drill._ 
_ _ 
_15. (a) Princess Summerfallwinterspring. She was another puppet._ 
_ _ 
_16. (a) Immediately sniffed the purple ink to get a high._ 
_ _ 
_17. (b) Put in a special stamp book, they could be traded for household items at the Green Stamp store._ 
_ _ 
_18. (c) Ammunition, and we'll all be free._ 
_ _ 
_19. (a) The widely famous 50's group: The Ink Spots. _ 
_ _ 
_20. (a) Tony Bennett, and he sounds just as good today. _ 
_
SCORING_ 
_ _ 
_17 - 20 correct:  
You  are older than dirt, and obviously gifted with mental abilities. Now if  you could only find your glasses. Definitely someone who should share  your wisdom!_ 
_ _ 
_12 - 16 correct: 
Not quite dirt yet, but you're getting there._ 
_ _ 
_0 - 11 correct:
You are not old enough to share the wisdom of your experiences. _ 
_ _ 
:biggrin:


----------



## IPD_Mr (Mar 11, 2011)

Linda and I missed three.

The Howdy Doody one.
The Ink Spots
And I did not know Studebaker.  I was tossing the Nash as a possibility.

Thanks Mike that was fun.

Mike


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 11, 2011)

Missed Princess Summerfallwinterspring, guess I was too old to watch Howdy Doody:wink:.


----------



## dgscott (Mar 11, 2011)

Got 'em all. Older than dirt. BTW, the man who said "Praise the Lord and pass the ammunition was an army chaplain who graduated from my Alma Mater, Muskingum College in New Concord, Ohio. Muskingum also counts John Glenn and Agnes Moorehead among its alumnae. And me!
Doug

PS -- file under information you never needed to know -- New Concord, Ohio was the home of John Chapman, "Johnny Appleseed." But then, if you never watched the Mickey Mouse Club you probably don't even know him.


----------



## Woodlvr (Mar 11, 2011)

I hope everyone enjoys it. I missed 4. We did not get a tv signal in the part of North Dakota that I grew up in. Roy-I also missed the Howdy-Doody question.:biggrin:


----------



## DrBills (Mar 11, 2011)

Missed numbers 6 & 15, I am just not that old dambit.

Bill


----------



## KenBrasier (Mar 11, 2011)

Older than Dirt, but shucks, I already knew that.


----------



## GoodTurns (Mar 11, 2011)

missed howdy doody princess and Ink Spots...not bad for a "kid"!


----------



## PenMan1 (Mar 11, 2011)

I missed Princess Summerfallsinterspring, but what the heck, I was high on memograph fluid.

We always had plenety of volunteers to use that machine to reproduce all the school documents.....Ah, those were the days!!!


----------



## InvisibleMan (Mar 11, 2011)

I think this test was written when people were 40 15 years ago!  I just turned 40 and had to guess/reason a lot of the questions.  

I knew Studebaker because the Muppets bought an old one in their movie several years ago.

17/20 - missed #12, #18 and #19.


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 11, 2011)

*Got them all*

I got them all - I cheated though, I'd seen the test before.  On the other hand, I got them all the last time too so I didn't lose any memory since then.


----------



## bensoelberg (Mar 11, 2011)

Missed 5, numbers 6, 9, 13, 15, 19. I'm 33, so I really don't remember any of this stuff, but I do have a degree in History and I've always done well on multiple choice tests. :biggrin:


----------



## ribanett (Mar 11, 2011)

Missed 15. Do I get half-credit because I know who Froggy was?


----------



## ctubbs (Mar 11, 2011)

_17 - 20 correct:  
You  are older than dirt, and obviously gifted with mental abilities.  Now if  you could only find your glasses. Definitely someone who should  share  your wisdom!

I always have a pocket on my shirt for the glasses.  Missed one, Howdy Doody.  I watched Annett, OOOOOOHHHHHH WOW!  all us boys were in love!
Charles
_


----------



## sgimbel (Mar 11, 2011)

Missed #6 on the car.  I turn 60 on April 2nd and I guessed at a lot of these.


----------



## Rolland (Mar 11, 2011)

I knew all of them  and the kids (grand) keep saying that I was there when dirt was invented.:biggrin: but I don't member that part


----------



## shadow man (Mar 11, 2011)

I missed #4 just don't remember that one, we always chewed double bubble. I am not older than dirt just eight days older than baseball


----------



## omb76 (Mar 11, 2011)

I got 16 out of 20, I guess that's pretty good for a young fart of only 34!


----------



## ssajn (Mar 11, 2011)

Aced it but I already knew I was already older than dirt and the grand kids agree.


----------



## kinggabby (Mar 11, 2011)

Woodlvr said:


> I hope everyone enjoys it. I missed 4. We did not get a tv signal in the part of North Dakota that I grew up in. Roy-I also missed the Howdy-Doody question.:biggrin:


Don't know about you but I don't miss ND. Used to live in Minot for 4 years.


----------



## steeler fan1 (Mar 11, 2011)

Got 18-20. I already knew I was old but #19 puzzles me, what group made the song 'cab driver' a hit? The popular version I recall was made popular by the Mills Brothers. Is my memory that flawed?

Carl


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Mar 11, 2011)

I got 14. 
 I ran a renovation of an apartment complex that was built in the 1950's and had to explain to the crew what the small doors beside the main doors of each unit weren't cat doors but milk doors.


----------



## PaulDoug (Mar 11, 2011)

steeler fan1 said:


> Got 18-20. I already knew I was old but #19 puzzles me, what group made the song 'cab driver' a hit? The popular version I recall was made popular by the Mills Brothers. Is my memory that flawed?
> 
> Carl



I got that one correct because I guess, I was looking for the Mills Brothers also.  I think we are correct and the test is not.  That would mean we are older that "older than dirt'!


----------



## Edward Cypher (Mar 11, 2011)

Older than dirt.  Missed Howdy, the nylon and inkspots.  Maybe there is hope.


----------



## kinggabby (Mar 11, 2011)

13 for me so I guess I am almost dirt.


----------



## navycop (Mar 11, 2011)

I missed 6 and I was born in 1961.
1)Postwar car I was thinking of that movie about Tucker. 
2)Never heard of Butchwax.
3)Was thinking streetcar and not taxi.
4)Never saw Howdy Dowdy, except in pictures.
5)Didn't know you could get high of mimeograph test.
6)Don't know any other group besides the supremes.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Mar 11, 2011)

Ok, I'm not older than dirt EVEN IF IT SAYS SO!!! Take it back:tongue:


----------



## tbroye (Mar 12, 2011)

I am older than dirt but got 100%  As a kid growing up in Sacramento during the that time we live between two major AF bases,with B29,B47, B36 and the Buff's
Needless to say we did a of of question 14 and some other drills also.  Most of my classmate fathers were pilots and my ended up Korea.  A lot of our jargon was not very PC when referring to the enemy's of the second wold war. There was a lot of talk about A bombs and H bombs but none of us really knew the horror of those weapons.  After we move back into the city and started school there many of my friends and some are today were Japanese and only when I was old did I understand why the were all born at Thule Lake up in the Northeaster part of CA.  Thinking back on the times as I grew up they were very interesting as the country was changing after the war.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Mar 12, 2011)

well, as I suspected I am older than dirt missed # 5 and 15 did not check out my mom's legs and did not have TV untill I was a teen.......... thats my excuses and I am sticking to it.....


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 12, 2011)

*licorice*



shadow man said:


> I missed #4 just don't remember that one, we always chewed double bubble. I am not older than dirt just eight days older than baseball


Blackjack was licorice flavored and might have turned your teeth black.


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 12, 2011)

*never knew anyone who did*



OLDMAN5050 said:


> well, as I suspected I am older than dirt missed # 5 and 15 did not check out my mom's legs and did not have TV untill I was a teen.......... thats my excuses and I am sticking to it.....


  The leg paint one - to actually remember you need to be older than I am (73) and had to live somewhere where they did it - which I didn't.  I did remember that stockings were scarce during the war because at the time they were silk, nylons came later.  So I made a guess.


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 12, 2011)

*Ink Spots*



steeler fan1 said:


> Got 18-20. I already knew I was old but #19 puzzles me, what group made the song 'cab driver' a hit? The popular version I recall was made popular by the Mills Brothers. Is my memory that flawed?
> 
> Carl


It might be - the Ink Spots were another well known group from the same time frame as the Mills Brothers. They actually date to the 40s and possibly the 30s rather than the 50s though.  I also could be that it's like asking who made Harbor Lights or Blue Berry Hill a hit --- to answer you have to ask "which time?".


----------



## hunter-27 (Mar 12, 2011)

missed 2 and I'm under 40 (BARELY)


----------



## Woodlvr (Mar 12, 2011)

I remembered the leg painting because my grandmother used to tell me of the hard times back then, and it was in a movie not long ago on tv.  And I am just barely under 60- feel like 90 but just under 60.


----------



## ren-lathe (Mar 12, 2011)

Got them all. I am at least two days older than dirt. But then I am the history guy at the museum I work at.

Dale


----------



## TellicoTurning (Mar 13, 2011)

I only missed one... we didn't have a TV or for quite while electricity, so didn't see a Howdy Doody show until near the end of the school year my fifth grade year.  We did a "field trip" from the two room school where I finished the 5th grade (I was in 3 different schools that year) to a local business person's house to see the first TV in the area.


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 13, 2011)

*Interesting*



TellicoTurning said:


> I only missed one... we didn't have a TV or for quite while electricity, so didn't see a Howdy Doody show until near the end of the school year my fifth grade year. We did a "field trip" from the two room school where I finished the 5th grade (I was in 3 different schools that year) to a local business person's house to see the first TV in the area.


 I started school in a 4 room elementary school but they stopped using one room when I was in 5th grade and another when I was in 7th grade so it was a two room school when I finished 8th grade.  

We got a TV when I was in 8th grade but we lived with my brother who had a daughter 10 years younger than me - she watched Howdy Doody 
every day during supper, so while I didn't see much of it, I heard it.


----------



## Texatdurango (Mar 13, 2011)

_4. What was the popular chewing gum named for a game of chance?_
_A. Blackjack_
_B. Gin_
_C. Craps_
__ 
Sure, it's easy when you have a multiple choice!  Now... what were the other two popular flavors of gum made by the same company? 
 
Also, while we're on gum.......... what favorite pastime could you use an empty chicklets box for? 
 
Man, we could have fun with the simplest of things! :biggrin:


----------



## IPD_Mr (Mar 13, 2011)

Are we talking about Clove and Teaberry?

The chicklets box is a new one on me though.  Which size box?  The penny size?


----------



## Texatdurango (Mar 13, 2011)

IPD_Mr said:


> Are we talking about Clove and Teaberry?
> 
> The chicklets box is a new one on me though. Which size box? The penny size?


 
Yeah buddy, Clove was my favorite!

The chicklet box price would depend on what years you bought them.  The size I am referring to was about 2" wide and 4" - 5" long!


----------



## navycop (Mar 13, 2011)

Texatdurango said:


> Also, while we're on gum.......... what favorite pastime could you use an empty chicklets box for?
> 
> Man, we could have fun with the simplest of things! :biggrin:


 What's the answer???


----------



## bitshird (Mar 13, 2011)

I missed ! I didn't know Carolines pony, so do i get to keep my Social Security, or do I loose it cause I don't have Alzheimers?


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 14, 2011)

*Hmmmmm*



Texatdurango said:


> IPD_Mr said:
> 
> 
> > Are we talking about Clove and Teaberry?
> ...


 
I would have thought Adam's Clove and and Adam's Beeman's rather than Teaberry.


----------



## Woodlvr (Mar 14, 2011)

Ken you can keep your SS with ALL of your ailments you need it. :wink::biggrin:


----------

